# BARBARIC or JUSTIFIED???



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, it finally happened! And it was my fault for not following my own rules of safety! I have traveled the world for many years, in some of the most remote and wild places, without serious incident because I follow a strict set of safety rules on how to conduct myself and where not to go and how to present myself when in the public's eye...particularly in places where I am not familiar.

I never flash money. I never wear expensive watches or jewelry. I never carry anything in my back pockets, (front pockets only), and I always sit with my back to a wall or obstacle so no one can sneak up from behind. I failed all of this critical safety practices yesterday with my guard down.

My wife and I were taking a nice leisurely walk at the Manila Zoo yesterday and sat down to take a short rest from the hot afternoon sun. We checked the time on my wife's brand new Samsung Galaxy Note 4 mobile phone, (average retail value in the Philippines - 36,000.00php), and I remember the thought going through my mind to stand up and slip the device into my front pocket for safety...but I did not. It was hot and I was a little tired and so I just reached back and slipped the phone into my back pocket and continued talking with my wife and enjoying the day when all of a sudden a sharp whack on the right side of my head and a slight pressure in my back pocket and I knew right away that some low life had just jacked her new phone.

I am in pretty great shape and good physical health considering that I am soon to be 59 years old and a disabled veteran. I stand 6 feet 3 inches tall, broad shoulders, big beefy legs from years of playing football and a large barrel chest and weigh in at a muscular 192 pounds...but I realized immediately after seeing the young man running off at a high rate of speed and seeing he had a big enough head start that I was not going to catch him, so I did not attempt to pursue him. My wife however thought differently and off she goes yelling and screaming as she ran.

I had no option now and took off after my wife, hoping that she would stop her pursuit. It took me several blocks of running and yelling to finally get her to stop when she realized the guy was already out of sight and she was not going to catch him.

I kept assuring her that it is only a phone and we have insurance on the device and we need to be thankful that we are OK...and my wife reached up and wiped a bunch of blood from my head wound and I truly realized at that moment just how lucky I was. It could have just as easily been a knife or gun...

On the slow walk back to our apartment, we saw a police station, (Malate station 9), right near the Manila Zoo and stopped to make a report. The detective returned with us to the scene of the incident and found several reliable witnesses to the crime including two security guards and a CCTV tape that showed the entire event unfolding. Several people made a positive identification of the assailant.

This morning however, I witnessed a brutal and barbaric act stemming from this event. Is it me or is this world falling apart? In a time when ISIS militants are beheading live captives or burning people who are fully conscience and alert and watching their death approach with no chance of escape like the recent Jordanian pilot who was locked inside a steel cage and burned to death or MILF Rebels gunning down government forces in Mindanao, I had hoped things like this would only be viewed on television news channels. (Welcome to reality). But we received a visitor this morning and were shown a video where our assailant had been captured by Barangay Officials. I partially watched one of the most brutal and horrific acts of violence I had ever witnessed as a bound man was being mercilessly beaten, kicked and whipped. Women, children, anyone in the area had the opportunity to strike out at this captive once the crowd found out he was a thief and the police kindly turned a blind eye and looked away and even took a few shots themselves, forcing the man into an upright position so he could not fend off the onslaught of blows to his bloody body.

I refused to watch the entire video and then the person invited my wife and I to go down to the police station where the suspect was being held and we would be allowed to take our shots at him as well. I declined to go and participate in this unjust act of violence and with some reluctance my wife finally agreed to stay home with me but I think she really wanted to go. I just kept reminding her that it was only a material device, a mobile telephone, an item that could be easily replaced with our insurance. Maybe its a Filipino thing but I could not be a part of beating someone who was bound and captive...it was only a phone. And the phone was locked and after giving the device Serial # and IMEI # and the SIM Card #, both the device and SIM were disabled and Globe said that the device can never be used again even if the SIM Card is replaced...the device has been shut down completely...so, I am not even sure if this guy could even sell it and may have stolen a worthless item.

Is it me or is this the way society is supposed to act? Are we going back to the wild, wild west when someone does you wrong and you go after them with a vengeance? Meet each other in the street with six shooters at high noon? Or a mob beats a man senseless while he is tied and restrained?

I love it here and I love my wife and this or any other event will not deter me from my retirement in this paradise. I have learned a valuable lesson...never, ever let your guard down...not even in broad daylight at a crowded public venue with hundreds of witnesses and CCTV Cameras around...you are never completely safe! But I still feel safer here than in New York or South Miami or Downtown Chicago!

Keep your eyes open people and watch your backs and maybe we will all live to a ripe old age after all. Paradise in the Philippines is still a reality for me...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

If so appalled does this mean you'll never report another crime?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Well, it finally happened! And it was my fault for not following my own rules of safety! I have traveled the world for many years, in some of the most remote and wild places, without serious incident because I follow a strict set of safety rules on how to conduct myself and where not to go and how to present myself when in the public's eye...particularly in places where I am not familiar.
> 
> I never flash money. I never wear expensive watches or jewelry. I never carry anything in my back pockets, (front pockets only), and I always sit with my back to a wall or obstacle so no one can sneak up from behind. I failed all of this critical safety practices yesterday with my guard down.
> 
> ...


So what.....you asked for it. This is Asia. Watch and learn. Many areas they kill them


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

well my friend you have seen Philippines Justice !
People know that if a Thief is caught by the Police its just a case of a few thousand pesos here and there and he will go free, if he cant pay he will rot in jail.
A Thief is a Thief and as my wife says if somebody steals from her or any member of the family
she will punish him , as she says she has worked over 30yrs here and in the UK for what she has so why should a Thief get away with it ! I have heard stories similar where the Thief " is sent on a trip "and never comes back ! I never go out wearing expensive watches or even my wedding ring
( I wear a cheap goldish band locally ) and our money is spit between my wifes bag and my wallet
and we always use an ATM where there is an armed guard nearby .
I love the Philippines, and its people I will never leave !


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

expatuk2015 said:


> well my friend you have seen Philippines Justice !
> People know that if a Thief is caught by the Police its just a case of a few thousand pesos here and there and he will go free, if he cant pay he will rot in jail.
> A Thief is a Thief and as my wife says if somebody steals from her or any member of the family
> she will punish him , as she says she has worked over 30yrs here and in the UK for what she has so why should a Thief get away with it ! I have heard stories similar where the Thief " is sent on a trip "and never comes back ! I never go out wearing expensive watches or even my wedding ring
> ...


Should have wasted him. Save somebody else.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*The Land Time Forgot*

A guess is that this happened mainly because of all your travels and ALWAYS being on guard. Eventually everyone relaxes a bit. Maybe too much. And this just happened to occur at the wrong time. At the very least, it is a good lesson and reminder of exactly where we are.

The behavior of the Brgy Police holding in custody this guy and causing and allowing to be caused physical harm to a suspect is quite common here.
My wife and both have served many years on our local Brgy. Police and have seen this first hand many times. Horrible to witness and completely unacceptable by our own Western standards of life.

The (attempted) justification for it is two fold. One, for the most part, members of a Brgy Police force are uneducated and to put it nicely, are not the brightest light bulbs in the store.
Second, laws in the Philippines are almost never enforced so it is a form of vigilante justice. Like watching a group of chickens with one that is injured. The group of chickens will peck the injured chicken until dead or they loose interest. Same thing here.

The country and it's people are great in a lot of ways. But at the same time, it's like living in that old SIFI movie called "The Land Time Forgot."


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Kind of barbaric, I guess. But if he can afford to pay his way out of it - then it will be the only punishment he receives. I would just be concerned that it was the right guy before they beat him. Who knows, maybe a good beating will help him see the error of his ways?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Serious crimes are bailable so that was your chance to get your licks in... I would loved to give him a Hawaiian "Punch" after hitting me on the side of the head causing me to bleed.

I'd leave all those fancy toys at home. Dressing down won't make a difference, so look your best don't allow some poor playboy with 50 peso's in his pocket to out dress and look better than you, those Hawaiian or long cut T-shirts are best for protecting your pockets, they cover your hind end area and also front pockets, don't tuck your shirt in that's old school and stateside looking.... it's gonna look real tacky and make you look like a tourist better to look like full fledged tourist with overhanging shirt, there's no hiding that your a foreigner and nobody is gonna believe you don't have any money or on some sort of pension, bottom line is dress good and stylish and show up these playboys they knock us every chance they can on our bad dress, were nothing but a joke to them and a walking wallet.

Don't forget to tip law enforcement or invite them over for a BBQ especially those in your neighborhood that are Barangay officials...LOL....I'm no softee on criminals and these guys have robbed us and worse they're out to the bars playing around and they also sleep very well after harming some one so..... "JUSTIFIED" apparently he's robbed others.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

This is their society and let them meet out justice as they seem fit. I would not worry about this as the suspect appears to be well known in that neighborhood, so the neighborhood took out their vengeance. He is lucky that he survived. In some places, the suspect would be found in a rice field in a sack. Otherwise known as Salvage or vigilante justice.

This is how the poor people get justice as they have no means to get anything thru the court system.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Serious crimes are bailable so that was your chance to get your licks in... I would loved to give him a Hawaiian "Punch" after hitting me on the side of the head causing me to bleed.
> 
> I'd leave all those fancy toys at home. Dressing down won't make a difference, so look your best don't allow some poor playboy with 50 peso's in his pocket to out dress and look better than you, those Hawaiian or long cut T-shirts are best for protecting your pockets, they cover your hind end area and also front pockets, don't tuck your shirt in that's old school and stateside looking.... it's gonna look real tacky and make you look like a tourist better to look like full fledged tourist with overhanging shirt, there's no hiding that your a foreigner and nobody is gonna believe you don't have any money or on some sort of pension, bottom line is dress good and stylish and show up these playboys they knock us every chance they can on our bad dress, were nothing but a joke to them and a walking wallet.
> 
> Don't forget to tip law enforcement or invite them over for a BBQ especially those in your neighborhood that are Barangay officials...LOL....I'm no softee on criminals and these guys have robbed us and worse they're out to the bars playing around and they also sleep very well after harming some one so..... "JUSTIFIED" apparently he's robbed others.




I agree Mcalleyboy...and I am certainly NO softy when it comes to crime or punishment and I certainly believe in justice, (American or Filipino). I realize I am living in a foreign country and they do not do things the way we do in the western world. I also have no problem with knocking this guy with a good punch to the face myself for what he did to me and my wife that day...many reading this post may have mis-interpreted my comments.

My only issue was beating a man half to death while he is tied and bound. I have NO issue with cutting him loose and smack him once or twice but what is the purpose of beating someone who is tied up and restrained? I can defend myself quite well but beating someone while they are tied up is like kicking a puppy. Go ahead and beat the guy for being a criminal but at least cut his hands loose.

That was my only concern with this entire ordeal. The guy did wrong and broke the law and he physically assaulted me in the process and he should be punished for what he did no matter how harsh the punishment is but they could at least be humane about it...or maybe not. Perhaps I am living in a different dimension.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I agree Mcalleyboy...and I am certainly NO softy when it comes to crime or punishment and I certainly believe in justice, (American or Filipino). I realize I am living in a foreign country and they do not do things the way we do in the western world. I also have no problem with knocking this guy with a good punch to the face myself for what he did to me and my wife that day...many reading this post may have mis-interpreted my comments.
> 
> My only issue was beating a man half to death while he is tied and bound. I have NO issue with cutting him loose and smack him once or twice but what is the purpose of beating someone who is tied up and restrained? I can defend myself quite well but beating someone while they are tied up is like kicking a puppy. Go ahead and beat the guy for being a criminal but at least cut his hands loose.
> 
> That was my only concern with this entire ordeal. The guy did wrong and broke the law and he physically assaulted me in the process and he should be punished for what he did no matter how harsh the punishment is but they could at least be humane about it...or maybe not. Perhaps I am living in a different dimension.


You are. That punk wouldnt have cared if u died. Its so obvious by many of your post that you are virgin to Asia wearing rose colored glasses. Not trying to be rude but I guess I've become hard. You really are just learning here. Wake up... Pay attention.....and you might survive here. This has been a topic on many forums


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

He is lucky it was the police that caught him. If he was caught by the crowd in a market he would be dead.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Beatings*



Cebu Citizen said:


> I agree Mcalleyboy...and I am certainly NO softy when it comes to crime or punishment and I certainly believe in justice, (American or Filipino). I realize I am living in a foreign country and they do not do things the way we do in the western world. I also have no problem with knocking this guy with a good punch to the face myself for what he did to me and my wife that day...many reading this post may have mis-interpreted my comments.
> 
> My only issue was beating a man half to death while he is tied and bound. I have NO issue with cutting him loose and smack him once or twice but what is the purpose of beating someone who is tied up and restrained? I can defend myself quite well but beating someone while they are tied up is like kicking a puppy. Go ahead and beat the guy for being a criminal but at least cut his hands loose.
> 
> That was my only concern with this entire ordeal. The guy did wrong and broke the law and he physically assaulted me in the process and he should be punished for what he did no matter how harsh the punishment is but they could at least be humane about it...or maybe not. Perhaps I am living in a different dimension.


I used to think that it was barbariac and out of touch but after living here for several years and following the news these guys get out, they get loose and if they make "BAIL" it's not like the US bail means they pay the fine and they're free they go free, backlogs and good luck if they ever go to trial. 

A couple punches ain't gonna do it for these kinds of guys, no telling how many people this guy may have killed? But apparently he's robbed several of their goods, otherwise they wouldn't be beating him up, think about how long it takes for a poor person to finish paying for a cell phone or tablet, look at their wages and then compare your wages with them, those people had allot of anger because this clown can never pay up. After several years you'll see how silly the justice system is here and don't forget those that are wealthy and locked up live a privileged life some have their own houses with maids and get furlough's, this includes those convicted of murder, welcome to a different dimension.

Like Lefties and a I think Jon mentioned serious trouble makers don't make it to the Barangay, they're found in some field.

Late note, I had a guy breach my main gate and then my upstairs patio gate and walk into my bedroom (grandson sleeping on bed) and ask me for money.... yea I just locked the gates and closed and locked all my doors.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> You are. That punk wouldnt have cared if u died. Its so obvious by many of your post that you are virgin to Asia wearing rose colored glasses. Not trying to be rude but I guess I've become hard. You really are just learning here. Wake up... Pay attention.....and you might survive here. This has been a topic on many forums




Lefties...you are both right and wrong in your comments. You are right in the fact that this low life punk would not have cared one way or the other if I had died...no doubt about that!

You are; however; very wrong about assuming that I am a virgin to Asia. I have spent more of my life time in a variety of Asian countries than I have in the western world. I have been in countries where many westerners would not be caught going. I have lived for extended periods of time in Vietnam, South Korea, Cambodia, Japan, Laos, Thailand and Burma and I have visited on multiple occasions every other Asia country there is from China to Indonesia and everywhere in between. There is not ne single place in all of Asia where I have not been. I have even been to North Korea on two separate occasions.

I do not take your comments as being rude because I know that we do not personally know each other and I value your comments and I enjoy reading your posts...so I will just chock this up that we have some differences of opinion and that's OK. Just because I do not see eye to eye with the way Filipinos hand out justice, does not mean that I am soft or that I have to stoop to their level and follow the same path. Perhaps I will become more hardened as I continue my life here in the Philippines but please do not confuse "human compassion" for "softness". I can be as hard and wicked as I need to be to protect both myself and those around me. Had I caught that guy on the day of the incident, I would have beat him senseless but it would have been face to face on equal terms and not with his hands tied behind his back and I would have prevailed in letting him know that he selected the wrong victim for his theft.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Lefties...you are both right and wrong in your comments. You are right in the fact that this low life punk would not have cared one way or the other if I had died...no doubt about that!
> 
> You are; however; very wrong about assuming that I am a virgin to Asia. I have spent more of my life time in a variety of Asian countries than I have in the western world. I have been in countries where many westerners would not be caught going. I have lived for extended periods of time in Vietnam, South Korea, Cambodia, Japan, Laos, Thailand and Burma and I have visited on multiple occasions every other Asia country there is from China to Indonesia and everywhere in between. There is not ne single place in all of Asia where I have not been. I have even been to North Korea on two separate occasions.
> 
> I do not take your comments as being rude because I know that we do not personally know each other and I value your comments and I enjoy reading your posts...so I will just chock this up that we have some differences of opinion and that's OK. Just because I do not see eye to eye with the way Filipinos hand out justice, does not mean that I am soft or that I have to stoop to their level and follow the same path. Perhaps I will become more hardened as I continue my life here in the Philippines but please do not confuse "human compassion" for "softness". I can be as hard and wicked as I need to be to protect both myself and those around me. Had I caught that guy on the day of the incident, I would have beat him senseless but it would have been face to face on equal terms and not with his hands tied behind his back and I would have prevailed in letting him know that he selected the wrong victim for his theft.


Could have and would have didn't help. One big.... very big thing to think about is....quite possibly in this country nobody cares if you live or die.(you could possibly be a figurehead or ATM) any of us can. No matter where you have been I can see the rose colored glasses
My point is......don't become a statistic......I also was robbed by assault 2 yrs ago(dropped my guard)by a Filipino I thought was a friend. He is now dead.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Occasionally I find myself letting go my guard and it almost nipped me in the hind end about an hour ago. My dogs are locked up and snoozing out of the heat and the guy walked to the back the house (Dogs sleeping) up my back stairs into the patio and then into the bedroom 3 year old grandson sleeping on the bed by me, I was making comments on this thread. 

Bottom line is we can't let down our guard we must be vigilante at all times, so the dogs are free (wife and daughters idea to lock them up) but not effective it looks like, locked the doors, bolted and locked the gates.

Just when we think that we've got it all figured out and if everything under control that's when we get hit, also hid some useful large heavy sticks and bolo's in all entrance just in case, it's called planning and I need to get back on board with that and where I'm living.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Lefties...you are both right and wrong in your comments. You are right in the fact that this low life punk would not have cared one way or the other if I had died...no doubt about that!
> 
> You are; however; very wrong about assuming that I am a virgin to Asia. I have spent more of my life time in a variety of Asian countries than I have in the western world. I have been in countries where many westerners would not be caught going. I have lived for extended periods of time in Vietnam, South Korea, Cambodia, Japan, Laos, Thailand and Burma and I have visited on multiple occasions every other Asia country there is from China to Indonesia and everywhere in between. There is not ne single place in all of Asia where I have not been. I have even been to North Korea on two separate occasions.
> 
> I do not take your comments as being rude because I know that we do not personally know each other and I value your comments and I enjoy reading your posts...so I will just chock this up that we have some differences of opinion and that's OK. Just because I do not see eye to eye with the way Filipinos hand out justice, does not mean that I am soft or that I have to stoop to their level and follow the same path. Perhaps I will become more hardened as I continue my life here in the Philippines but please do not confuse "human compassion" for "softness". I can be as hard and wicked as I need to be to protect both myself and those around me. Had I caught that guy on the day of the incident, I would have beat him senseless but it would have been face to face on equal terms and not with his hands tied behind his back and I would have prevailed in letting him know that he selected the wrong victim for his theft.


Ya know, considering the way the law works - or should I say doesn't work here in this country, it is probably better you didn't catch the perp. You could have ended up being the one in jail for the dammage done to the guy. Not that you would have been acting outside of the law; but because you are the foreigner and they would have hijacked your finances in fines and even made you pay the guys doctor bills. Double standards is the way they play the game here.



mcalleyboy said:


> Occasionally I find myself letting go my guard and it almost nipped me in the hind end about an hour ago. My dogs are locked up and snoozing out of the heat and the guy walked to the back the house (Dogs sleeping) up my back stairs into the patio and then into the bedroom 3 year old grandson sleeping on the bed by me, I was making comments on this thread.
> 
> Bottom line is we can't let down our guard we must be vigilante at all times, so the dogs are free (wife and daughters idea to lock them up) but not effective it looks like, locked the doors, bolted and locked the gates.
> 
> Just when we think that we've got it all figured out and if everything under control that's when we get hit, also hid some useful large heavy sticks and bolo's in all entrance just in case, it's called planning and I need to get back on board with that and where I'm living.


I'm surprised you let the guy walk out of the house under his own power ..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Ya know, considering the way the law works - or should I say doesn't work here in this country, it is probably better you didn't catch the perp. You could have ended up being the one in jail for the dammage done to the guy. Not that you would have been acting outside of the law; but because you are the foreigner and they would have hijacked your finances in fines and even made you pay the guys doctor bills. Double standards is the way they play the game here.
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you let the guy walk out of the house under his own power ..


Yea I was caught unprepared, I now have a Mahogany stick and a bolo knife by my bedroom patio door, good thing he wasn't carrying anything like a knife or gun, it would have been bad news for me. With the dogs free this don't happen so they're free again. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Yea I was caught unprepared, I now have a Mahogany stick and a bolo knife by my bedroom patio door, good thing he wasn't carrying anything like a knife or gun, it would have been bad news for me. With the dogs free this don't happen so they're free again. :fingerscrossed:


Yea better if the dogs are loose. Remember that old public service advert on TV at home? They had a cartoon dog and said TAKE A BITE OUT OF CRIME. That's the right cure here.

You must live in a strange area to have that happen. We live in a rural area too but in a dirt-poor resettlement town where most people are unemployed. Still, that does not happen here and our gate is unlocked most all day. Often times my wife and I go out while the kids are at school and just leave the house key with a neighbor.
So really raises concerns that kind of stuff would so easily happen in you area.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

dopyeyed said:


> I'm slightly amazed about your experience and your attitude towards it. I got here in the Phill's in 2002. I have never been robbed....scammed...or assaulted in any way. I go out into the population almost everyday to the market and the local stores without incident! I'm not saying that people don't try to charge me more but when they know that I know what the locals pay they back off. It's a great place to retire if you find a nice place like I did! I'm in Cavite!


Taal is also nice area. Some areas safer than others. I lived in nova QC 3 yrs... Bad area. Even at night no prob..Mindanao. No prob. U just never know


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

You're lucky he didnt just shoot you in the head like the white man in himayagan because someone wanted his wrist watch.

Don't take anything of value out in public. Keep a cheap myphone brand smartphone on you for use in public. 

And it does not matter how big you are; pinoy think old white men are weak, slow, fat and scared. That is a correction assessment on the majority of white men I see here. 

You're old now.... which means you're an easy target. Accept it and adjust your behavior accordingly, or don't. ... and keep getting robbed or worse.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't get why tied or un-tied matters? You expect the captors to give him a chance to fight back?

You said you've been in all these dangerous countries? Might've been an immediate bullet to the head in one of those countries?

Like Jon1 said, appears the neighborhood knew this guy and got their licks in.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is another example

LOOK:  QC mayor punches, kicks robbery-rape suspect | News | GMA News Online

It looks like someone is trying to emulate Duterte


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Cebu Citizen said:


> ..


Did you see the Mamasapano shooting videos ?

This is the way life is valued, and he is lucky he was not in Davao, or he would have just been wasted .. (or salvaged, as the locals call it .. )



lefties43332 said:


> So what.....you asked for it. This is Asia. Watch and learn. Many areas they kill them


More like, this is Philippines ... 



expatuk2015 said:


> well my friend you have seen Philippines Justice !
> People know that if a Thief is caught by the Police its just a case of a few thousand pesos here and there and he will go free, if he cant pay he will rot in jail.


those who can afford pay their way out, legally or illegally .. including murder

Goes both ways .. like I wrote earlier, during a hold up, one of my friend was relieved of her phone etc, but nobody filed charges as the thief apologised saying it was for medicine for his kid .. 



Tukaram said:


> Who knows, maybe a good beating will help him see the error of his ways?


Learn ? a lot of criminals never learn, as 9 out of to times, they just get cut lose, as the justice system is so overloaded and the prisons crowded.

during one of the annual pardons, he will breathe freedom .. and with majority being jobless, he will resort to his old ways sooner than later .. (PS, according to the Govt the official unemployment is just above 7%, as was claimed during a Filipino Trade Delegation presentation .. don't let the truth hurt you .. )



Gary D said:


> He is lucky it was the police that caught him. If he was caught by the crowd in a market he would be dead.


More likely to have been pardoned by the relatives/cousins/sympathetic ..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

dopyeyed said:


> I'm slightly amazed about your experience and your attitude towards it. I got here in the Phill's in 2002. I have never been robbed....scammed...or assaulted in any way. I go out into the population almost everyday to the market and the local stores without incident! I'm not saying that people don't try to charge me more but when they know that I know what the locals pay they back off. It's a great place to retire if you find a nice place like I did! I'm in Cavite!


depends on where you stay and who are your neighbours

In Baguio, it is next to impossible for any taxi to not switch on the meter .. so ??? 

And in Bauko/Bontoc, visitors get a discount ... so ?? 

because you have had a safe life doesn't mean the whole of PH, or everybody has the same .. different areas treat foreigners / outsiders differently ..

And when I was in another mountain city, the street beggar kid totally ignored me and went to a filipino couple .. I was a bit amused .. though not upset


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> If so appalled does this mean you'll never report another crime?




Not appalled at all just initially surprised at the seemingly gentle nature of the locals, (including women and small children), and how easily and quickly they turned into such a violent mob...and YES! I will always report any crime that I am a personal witness to, regardless of what might happen after the fact. A problem cannot be fixed if the authorities do not know about it, so reporting is necessary in every crime. Some countries will cut off the hand of a thief so that they are unable to snatch anything in the future...but they are subject to a trail and a conviction and a just punishment as outlined in the country where the situation took place.

I have no issues with this type of policy as long as that particular country believes in those results. I have no issues with a criminal being punished...no matter how severe, but it can still done in a humane manner.

As I had mentioned earlier...perhaps I will begin to harden more as time goes on while living in the Philippines but for the time being I still believe wholeheartedly in humanity as a whole and I believe there is a right way and a wrong way to handle any situation.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Not appalled at all just initially surprised at the seemingly gentle nature of the locals, (including women and small children), and how easily and quickly they turned into such a violent mob...and YES! I will always report any crime that I am a personal witness to, regardless of what might happen after the fact. A problem cannot be fixed if the authorities do not know about it, so reporting is necessary in every crime. Some countries will cut off the hand of a thief so that they are unable to snatch anything in the future...but they are subject to a trail and a conviction and a just punishment as outlined in the country where the situation took place.
> 
> I have no issues with this type of policy as long as that particular country believes in those results. I have no issues with a criminal being punished...no matter how severe, but it can still done in a humane manner.
> 
> As I had mentioned earlier...perhaps I will begin to harden more as time goes on while living in the Philippines but for the time being I still believe wholeheartedly in humanity as a whole and I believe there is a right way and a wrong way to handle any situation.


a humane beating?

A humane beating?most things here are a facade
Don't take anything at face value. As a rule,they really don't like us here(as a whole)they only like what we can do for them. The golden rule and morals don't really work here. I have learned that over time. Hope its different for you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Not appalled at all just initially surprised at the seemingly gentle nature of the locals, (including women and small children), and how easily and quickly they turned into such a violent mob...and YES! I will always report any crime that I am a personal witness to, regardless of what might happen after the fact. A problem cannot be fixed if the authorities do not know about it, so reporting is necessary in every crime. Some countries will cut off the hand of a thief so that they are unable to snatch anything in the future...but they are subject to a trail and a conviction and a just punishment as outlined in the country where the situation took place.
> 
> I have no issues with this type of policy as long as that particular country believes in those results. I have no issues with a criminal being punished...no matter how severe, but it can still done in a humane manner.
> 
> As I had mentioned earlier...perhaps I will begin to harden more as time goes on while living in the Philippines but for the time being I still believe wholeheartedly in humanity as a whole and I believe there is a right way and a wrong way to handle any situation.


A word of caution when reporting or acting as witness to unlawful activity. At times, the police or other law enforcement agency can be the main part of the problem rather that the help you expect them to be. This is especially true where drugs are involved and your life can then be worth less than a single peso..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Happy to gonna Kill ya in 60 seconds*



Cebu Citizen said:


> Not appalled at all just initially surprised at the seemingly gentle nature of the locals, (including women and small children), and how easily and quickly they turned into such a violent mob...and YES! I will always report any crime that I am a personal witness to, regardless of what might happen after the fact. A problem cannot be fixed if the authorities do not know about it, so reporting is necessary in every crime. Some countries will cut off the hand of a thief so that they are unable to snatch anything in the future...but they are subject to a trail and a conviction and a just punishment as outlined in the country where the situation took place.
> 
> I have no issues with this type of policy as long as that particular country believes in those results. I have no issues with a criminal being punished...no matter how severe, but it can still done in a humane manner.
> 
> As I had mentioned earlier...perhaps I will begin to harden more as time goes on while living in the Philippines but for the time being I still believe wholeheartedly in humanity as a whole and I believe there is a right way and a wrong way to handle any situation.


My wife has warned me on several occasions to hold my tongue and I feel it's saved my life, whether driving around or in some sort of dispute the smile can turn (I've seen this) from happy go lucky to I'm gonna kill you in a split second and the temper takes a very long time to subside look out... on the road most are carrying guns and will shoot you if start an argument or argue on some sort of dispute, let the wife handle it and if no wife keep quite, try to get out of there.

Several incidents out my front gate with citizens/with in-laws and the favorite weapon of choice is the Bolo knife, running around chasing you and if they can catch you they hack your stuff or tree's. Had a few guys recently running up and down the road with bolo's and what I found out later was that some words were exchanged that made the guy feel like he was inferior or worthless or had a worthless job (he cooks salted eggs), women also running around swinging the Bolo knife, not just men.

Had a guy joking around at the "Tagay" table about another guy eating all the Palutan (foods) the guy took out a large straight knife and ran it through and pulled out his heart, 3 blocks from me about 3 months ago, another incident last year same issue, eating to much of the food at the party. Lady two blocks down opened door and got a bullet in the mouth 2 months ago, she was involved in the Shabu trade.

Tricycle driver robbed a teacher of a loan she just got and stabbed her to death, this spot was 6 blocks from us and in the same area an Australian man didn't pay his bar tab and took off on his motorcycle and hit a loose water buffalo in the middle of the road (Dark) he got gored and the Barangay was transported him to hospital on their tricycle and ran out of gas so he bled to death. :noidea: :confused2:

People found in fields... several over the years, two recently, like Lefties mentioned...Salvaged, some were criminals but most were involved in Shabu.

Most of the deaths occur we have been drinking or with citizens drug related. I'm with Jet Lag watch out for the Police.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

After all that has been said about the justice system, do you think that you will get your due or property back? More than likely, NOT. If you can't mete out justice on your own then I would suggest stepping out of the scenario and chalk it up to lessons learned. 

If there was a growing community problem, for example; robberies or burglaries, the foreigner should engage his filipina wife/gf and pinoy friends to see if they will be willing to address it at the barangay level. If you go to the barangay, you will most likely be perceived as the foreigner who wants to make things like his home country (whether it is true or not). Filipino problems have to be solved by filipinos. Your wife/gf is your advocate. If you can get her to understand your "perceived" issue and she decides to not pursue it, then you should drop it.

Never get into it with a local (right or wrong), you will always lose. I know one kano who is regretting pissing off a powerful Filipino as it may cost him his business or a lot to stay in business.

I also have stopped myself from talking about local bureauacracy issues that we encounter as there is no way to change them and it is THEIR way of doing it.

If the problem is drugs, steer clear at any cost. There are a lot of police involved in it (even if just being paid to look the other way). You cannot trust the Police to be fair, impartial or not corrupt.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> A word of caution when reporting or acting as witness to unlawful activity. At times, the police or other law enforcement agency can be the main part of the problem rather that the help you expect them to be. This is especially true where drugs are involved and your life can then be worth less than a single peso..


They killed Col Rowe back in 80s when his counter narcotics ops got to close to the criminals with badges or higher


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jon1 said:


> After all that has been said about the justice system, do you think that you will get your due or property back? More than likely, NOT. If you can't mete out justice on your own then I would suggest stepping out of the scenario and chalk it up to lessons learned.
> 
> If there was a growing community problem, for example; robberies or burglaries, the foreigner should engage his filipina wife/gf and pinoy friends to see if they will be willing to address it at the barangay level. If you go to the barangay, you will most likely be perceived as the foreigner who wants to make things like his home country (whether it is true or not). Filipino problems have to be solved by filipinos. Your wife/gf is your advocate. If you can get her to understand your "perceived" issue and she decides to not pursue it, then you should drop it.
> 
> ...


I lot of wise words there ... 

I quote the situation of a Canadian who pointed out some wrong stuff in Philippines 

The few few comments are 'who the h*ll are you to tell us how to live .... ' followed by 'go back foreigner .. '

And the fellows begging his love for Filipinos including his wife only made things worse .. with retorts like 'you are a foreigner come here to destroy our women ... ' etc etc ..

And even in the case of a fil-am commenting on how horrible Filipinos behave in Singapore or HK wasn't taken lightly ... including 'you have no right to destroy our good name...'

Fly under the radar .. if you want to live a long life in Philippines!!!!


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I kept assuring her that it is only a phone and we have insurance on the device


Just out of curiosity, where did you get the insurance for the phone?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> I lot of wise words there ... Fly under the radar .. if you want to live a long life in Philippines!!!!


Very good advice. My Wife is constantly telling me "DeadNa" Which to those who don't understand means more or less to Mind Your Own Business. I've found the best way is to just let most things float on by, also helps maintain sanity if you don't get too excited about stuff. LOL.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> Very good advice. My Wife is constantly telling me "DeadNa" Which to those who don't understand means more or less to Mind Your Own Business. I've found the best way is to just let most things float on by, also helps maintain sanity if you don't get too excited about stuff. LOL.
> 
> Fred


I think it means dead topic. Dead na means Patay na. Maybe her way of saying enuff


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Very good advice. My Wife is constantly telling me "DeadNa" Which to those who don't understand means more or less to Mind Your Own Business. I've found the best way is to just let most things float on by, also helps maintain sanity if you don't get too excited about stuff. LOL.
> 
> Fred


It's DeadMA  It means she has her "reject all" force field ON. (DEADMA SHIELD ON!)
Whatever you do or say will not affect her super powers.

My advise, just let her be.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> It's DeadMA  It means she has her "reject all" force field ON. (DEADMA SHIELD ON!)
> Whatever you do or say will not affect her super powers.
> 
> My advise, just let her be.


Lol too funny


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

HondaGuy said:


> Just out of curiosity, where did you get the insurance for the phone?


Let me answer this based on my experience. Major telecommunications companies offer insurance on their prime gadgets. 
Globe telecom calls it Gadget Care. It's a comprehensive insurance protection on almost everything provided you pay a premium and submit a police report when claiming benefits.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

galactic said:


> Let me answer this based on my experience. Major telecommunications companies offer insurance on their prime gadgets.
> Globe telecom calls it Gadget Care. It's a comprehensive insurance protection on almost everything provided you pay a premium and submit a police report when claiming benefits.


Yeah I was curious if he did that (and how much it costs) or if he used the insurance thats offered by credit card companies when you buy something on the card or a 3rd option I wasnt aware of.


----------

